# Lets see those GSD's with floppy ears!!



## AdrianVall

Hey guys,

Since I've always had this stupid feeling that Odin's ears would never stand (16 weeks and both are completely flopped.. they were both up for a couple days but then fell completely, so I'm not sure what is going on..), I figured I'd make a thread for those with floppy ear'ed shepherds! SO, lets see em!  

Maybe it'll make me feel better. lmao.

Post dem' pics up!


----------



## [email protected]

Rocco aged 17 weeks










have read it can take 10mths til they fully stand up, Rocco's go up and down weekly

Noel


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R

My baby boy at 15-16wks RIP


----------



## AdrianVall

Aw! Great pics everyone! Recon, sorry for your loss! 

C'mon guys! I know there are more floppy eared GSD's!  Show em' off. I know I've seen a couple adults with floppy ears! I wanna seeeeeee!


----------



## chicagojosh

here's a couple from when Cody's were floppy


----------



## Lucy Dog

Here's one from the archives when Lucy's were still trying to come up. I always laugh when I see this picture. It's just so funny.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

My Wolfie's ears have always been standing up since we got him but not my Chiefy. They finally stood up when he was a bit older. Here's Chiefy's ears doing the ear dance.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Wolfiesmom said:


> My Wolfie's ears have always been standing up since we got him but not my Chiefy. They finally stood up when he was a bit older. Here's Chiefy's ears doing the ear dance.


 That is adorable!!!


----------



## tyler1301

Magnum at almost 2 years...his ears stood up for a couple of days, but then back to floppy.


----------



## Klaus13

About 13-14 weeks old


----------



## blackviolet

Here are some pics I took when both ears were floppy. Then they went up, then they went down, then they went up, now one is down.





















I love this one because it looks like, "HUH?"











I love this one. He always looks up at us like this:


----------



## selzer

Then:









And Then:









And now:


----------



## Hercules

My new hercules, he is 2 years and 2 months and his ears are still not permanently up, they are still in that "dancing" phase, I don't think they will ever be permanently up.


----------



## Eva von Selah

Young guns!


----------



## bianca

Miss Molly Moo, 9 months and only 1 ear has ever showed signs of life and briefly at that


----------



## LaRen616

bianca said:


> Miss Molly Moo, 9 months and only 1 ear has ever showed signs of life and briefly at that


She is beautiful and unique, I love Miss Molly Moo!


----------



## bianca

LaRen616 said:


> She is beautiful and unique, I love Miss Molly Moo!


 
Oh the Wonky Donkey is unique alright! You put it so much nicer than me Lauren! Thank you


----------



## LaRen616

bianca said:


> Oh the Wonky Donkey is unique alright! You put it so much nicer than me Lauren! Thank you


I dont know why but whenever you call her Wonky Donkey I seriously laugh out loud! It's hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## bianca

LaRen616 said:


> I dont know why but whenever you call her Wonky Donkey I seriously laugh out loud! It's hilarious! :rofl:


Just cos she is!!!! She is beautiful and I wouldn't change her for the world but she is short and stumpy like a donkey not a thoroughbred race horse, has dodgy ears, a wavy coat on her back, and I am always at the vet's with her...WONKY DONKEY suits her and it's far nicer than calling her my LEMON!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616

bianca said:


> Just cos she is!!!! She is beautiful and I wouldn't change her for the world but she is short and stumpy like a donkey not a thoroughbred race horse, has dodgy ears, a wavy coat on her back, and I am always at the vet's with her...WONKY DONKEY suits her and it's far nicer than calling her my LEMON!!!!!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## nikkistitt

*Floppy ears*

My little guy is 14 weeks now. They were going up but his best buddy keeps pushing them down when they play. They are going to take a week off from playing..... maybe that will help. picture from 14 weeks and 12 weeks old


----------



## Lilie

This was Hondo at 5 months. He had the flying nun thing going for a good while.....


----------



## Ohana

Then:










Now:


----------



## Jedi/yoda

AdrianVall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Since I've always had this stupid feeling that Odin's ears would never stand (16 weeks and both are completely flopped.. they were both up for a couple days but then fell completely, so I'm not sure what is going on..), I figured I'd make a thread for those with floppy ear'ed shepherds! SO, lets see em!
> 
> Maybe it'll make me feel better. lmao.
> 
> Post dem' pics up!





[email protected] said:


> Rocco aged 17 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have read it can take 10mths til they fully stand up, Rocco's go up and down weekly
> 
> Noel


----------



## ken k

does one floppy ear count? Raven 2 1/2 years


----------



## Jedi/yoda

Jedi/yoda said:


> View attachment 579668
> 
> This is Jedi @ 2.5 years. I finally gave up trying to get her ears to stand up at 10 months. Besides, since her name is Jedi....she looks like Yoda most of the time when her ears are relaxed.


----------

